# Groaning, and another question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do your does groan when they lay down during pregnancy? My last pregnant doe moaned and groaned pretty much through her whole pregnancy. 
We have a doe we're pretty sure is pregnant <I have another post on here about her>, and she moans and groans...she did it in her last pregnancy too, but I honestly don't know if she completely stopped, but I think she did.

Someone told me if they moan/groan it's an excellent bet they are pregnant as their goats only moan/groan during pregnancy...

Just curious what you all think about that.

Also, I am trying to remember...how far along in pregnancy can you start to feel movement? My mind just isn't fuctioning tonight and I can't remember!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Shoo, one of my girls moans & groans while laying around & she aint preggers but then again she talks to her food too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Shoo, one of my girls moans & groans while laying around & she aint preggers but then again she talks to her food too.


LOL!!!!! :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...I never really noticed any of mine groaning...I can usually feel kid movement at the end of the third to the beginning of the 4th month.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

earliest I feel it is 4th month. 
I don't have any groaners.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My doe Sage is a groaner. I can also tell pretty reliably when she is preggers and hits the halfway point because she starts to fart every time she does anything strenuous. lol. Jumping up on the milking stand? gas propelled. Sneeze or cough? Oh THOSE are funny ones, because she goes from both ends then acts startled by it. Stand up after laying down? Makes her own sound effects. It's very classy and lady-like.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

When my girls get real big and they plop down there are always a few groans going around. They are just so big and heavy its like a sigh of relief haha.

My girl Lissa talks to her hay, especially when she buries her face in a fresh leaf.

This past season I had a little wether ND who talked to his grain!!! I thought my mom was talking outside the barn a few times!! He also had a strangled little battle cry that he made when play fighting with his buddy Max.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine, I swear, are cussing me out and giving me the one-two in their goatie voice when they are heavily pregnant :laugh:
But yeah I have a few groaners. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! these posts are just too funny! Thanks for the laughs!!! 
Our buck left a month ago, and our herd queen has taken full command back...but now she makes a grunting noise like a buck does at feeding time when she is trying to be a hog and tries to push the others over...OMG it's hysterical! I have to quickly correct her though because the others will scatter like flies, so I stand right there to make sure she plays nice.
Otherwise everyone is quiet.... my big red doe does the moaning and groaning when laying down though, and with that belly of hers seeming to have doubled in the last week, I can tell ya that this is for sure her tell tale of pregnancy symptoms since she did it last time too. 
Hehe...the sneezing thing....yep this particular doe sneezes, it comes out the back end. If they are out grazing and she does it, she scares the others into a run....even herself, then she looks back/looks around like...'what was that?' LOL


----------

